# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El Canal de Urgell

## perdiguera

El canal, habría que decir los canales, de Urgell es una obra de ingeniería impresionante.
Este sistema d ecanales se compone de: el canal principal, el auxiliar y cuatro acequias principales.
La presa de toma del canal principal está en el embalse del Tossal, embalse que se encuentra en el río Segre aguas abajo de Ponts u y acaba su recorrido en Montolíu de Lleida tras recorrer 144 Km.
La presa de toma del canal auxiliar está en el embalse de Sant Llorenç de Montgai y acaba su recorrido en las cercanías de Artesa de Lleida desembocando en el principal tras unos 77 Km.
Las cuatro acequias principales salen del canal principal, se conectan con el auxiliar y desaguan en el río Segre la primera antes de Balaguer, la segunda cerca de Vallfogona de Balaguer, la tercera entre Alcoletge y Vilanova de la Barca y la cuarta antes de la ciudad de Lleida. En su conjunto tienen una longitud de 102 Km aproximadamente. Aparte de estas acequias tiene una red de acequias secundarias y ramales que alcanzan los 6.000 Km más o menos.
Las obras del canal principal concluyeron en 1861 (siglo XIX) y las de el auxiliar en 1932.
Se abastece de dos concesiones una del río Segre y otra del Noguera Pallaresa la primera de 492 Hm3/año y la segunda de 138 Hm3/año, que casi todos los años se consumen.
Las concesiones, la primera del siglo XIX y la segunda del XX, vencen en el 2067.
Con ese agua riegan 70.252 Has y además abastece de agua de boca a diversos pueblos, a industrias y otros usos por un total unas 7.500 Has equivalentes.
Dentro de las concesiones tienen asignado un máximo de 8.923 m3/ha/año es decir casi 900 litros por metro cuadrado y año.
La capacidad de transporte de los canales es la siguiente: el canal principal en cabecera tiene una capacidad de 33 m3/seg y el auxiliar de 16 m3/seg.
Ahora os pondré unas fotos oficiales de dicho canal.
Como exceden de 10 lo haré en dos mensajes o tres.
Espero que os gusten.


Esta primera es el esquema de canales

Esta es la salida de la casa de compuertas de la toma del Tossal

Este es el azud

La entrada desde el azud

La salida de la toma de Sant Llorenç de Montgai

El azud de Sant Llorenç de Montgai

El canal auxiliar saliendo de Sant Llorenç de Montgai

La entrada al túnel d eMontclar de unos 5 Km de longitud

Imagen del viaducto sobre el sió

Otra imagen del mismo viaducto.
Fuentes: Canal de Urgell y elaboración propia.
Sigue...

----------


## jlois

Me ha encantado esta información tan completa y tan bien acompañada por esas imágenes que nos muestran una fantástica obra de la ingeniería hidráhulica.
Gracias, Perdiguera.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## perdiguera

Vamos con la segunda tirada de fotos oficiales del canal:


Este es el canal principal

Y este el auxiliar

Ahora vienen tres fotos de las acequias principales.





Un modelo de canal revestido

Otro modelo de canal revestido

El acueducto por encima del río Senill cerca de Artesa de Segre

Esta es la distribución de cultivos que se riegan con el agua del canal; para los que no entiendan el catalán os diré que presseguers son melocotones, panis es maiz y pomeres son manzanas, el resto es fácilmente entendible.

Y todo se gestiona desde aquí.
Tengo más datos pero os los pondré mañana.
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

La última tirada de datos del canal; como os dije más arriba son datos oficiales así como las fotos.


Construcción de la presa del Tossal

Construcción del canal auxiliar

Secciones del canal principal y del auxiliar, hoy en día están recubiertas de hormigón salvo sus kilómetros finales.



Datos de los canales principal y auxiliar

----------


## REEGE

Que fotos esas en blanco y negro de los trabajadores en el canal... Todas las fotos son especiales y muestran la dureza de los trabajos hidráulicos de antaño... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Un saludo y gracias por hacernos recordar tiempos pasados, que los suyo sufrieron esos hombres...

----------


## suer

Muy buenas explicaciones, gráficos y fotos. Gracias Perdiguera.

Que importante que es la lluvia para nosotros. Para poder mantener operativas todas estas infraestructuras.

Saludos

----------


## FEDE

Muchas gracias tocayo por toda la información y las imágenes, otra gran obra hidráhulica, que a bien seguro a contribuido al crecimiento de nuestro país.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------

